# supposed to



## Gavril

How would _supposed to _be translated in the following contexts? I've included my attempts at translation.

- (Teacher to student: ) "Why are you off working by yourself? You're supposed to be working with your group!"
_Miksi työskentelet yksin? Sinun pitää työskennellä ryhmässäsi!_

- "You're supposed to put a return address on the envelope."
_Pitäisi panna palautusosoitekin kirjekuorelle._

- "I don't understand this cartoon. Who is the caricature supposed to represent?"
_En ymmärrä piirrosta. Kenet oletetaan pilakuvan* edustavan?_ 

Kiitos!


*Sopiiko tähän yhteyteen myös _ivakuva_?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> (Teacher to student "Why are you off working by yourself? You're supposed to be working with your group!"
> _Miksi työskentelet yksin? Sinun pitää työskennellä ryhmässäsi!_
> 
> - "You're supposed to put a return address on the envelope."
> _Pitäisi panna palautusosoite_kin_ kirjekuoreen._ More typical Finnish: Laita / kirjoita palautusosoite kirjekuoreen.
> 
> - "I don't understand this cartoon. Who is the caricature supposed to represent?"
> _En ymmärrä tätä piirrosta. Ketä __pilakuvan* __oletetaan esittävän / tarkoittavan?_
> 
> *Sopiiko tähän yhteyteen myös _ivakuva_? Ei sovi. Sellaista sanaa ei oikeastaan ole tai ei ainakaan käytetä.


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> - (Teacher to student "Why are you off working by yourself? You're supposed to be working with your group!"
> _Miksi työskentelet yksin? Sinun pitää työskennellä ryhmässäsi!_


This is a reasonably good translation.


Gavril said:


> - "I don't understand this cartoon. Who is the caricature supposed to represent?"
> _En ymmärrä piirrosta. Kenet oletetaan pilakuvan* edustavan?_


Having read Hakro's post, I would suggest this as an alternative:

"En ymmärrä (tätä) piirrosta. Ketä (tämä) pilakuva on esittävinään?"
(I wouldn't use the verb "olettaa" in this case.)


----------



## Gavril

I thought of something else: what about,

"I think this show is supposed to appeal to the older generation."
_Luulen, että tämän ohjelman on aiottu houkuttelemaan vanhempaa sukupolvea._

Is that an OK translation?


----------



## sakvaka

I'd say

_Ehkä tämä ohjelma on tarkoitettu vetoamaan vanhempiin sukupolviin._


----------



## sakvaka

My suggestions for the earlier ones.
_
Sinun pitäisi työskennellä ryhmässäsi. _I'D USE THE CONDITIONAL
_Sinun oletetaan laittavan palautusosoite kirjekuoreen. _WELL, ACTUALLY QUITE FORMAL
_Ketä tämän pitäisi esittää?_ JUST ANOTHER ALTERNATIVE, I ALSO AGREE ON "KETÄ TÄMÄ ON ESITTÄVINÄÄN".


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> I thought of something else: what about,
> 
> "I think this show is supposed to appeal to the older generation."
> _Luulen, että ohjelman on aiottu houkuttelemaan vanhempaa sukupolvea._
> 
> Is that an OK translation?


Here are some alternative constructions without the verb "appeal":

"Luulen, että..."
1. "...tämä ohjelma on suunnattu vanhemmalle sukupolvelle." -- "...this show is directed at the older generation."
2. "...tätä ohjelmaa tehtäessä on ajateltu vanhempaa sukupolvea." -- "...during preparing this show, the older generation has been given thought."
3. "...tämä ohjelma on tehty vanhempaa sukupolvea silmälläpitäen." -- "this show has been made with consideration to the older generation."

(I think sakvaka's construction with "ehkä" (or "kenties" / "mahdollisesti") is somewhat better than "luulen, että".)

Notes:
1. Whether or not the plural for "vanhempi sukupolvi" should be used is not relevant from a grammatical point of view.
2. Many a time the word "silmälläpitäen" is found written as two words.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> - "You're supposed to put a return address on the envelope."
> Pitäisi panna palautusosoite kirjekuoreen. More typical Finnish: Laita / kirjoita palautusosoite kirjekuoreen.



- Is it polite to use the imperative form _laita / kirjoita_ if you're not an employee at the post office?

- Ehkä hölmö kysymys, mutta mitä tarkoittaisi _panna osoite kirjekuorelle_? Panna osoite kirjekuoren viereen?


----------



## 880320

Gavril said:


> - Is it polite to use the imperative form _laita / kirjoita_ if you're not an employee at the post office?


In some cases, with the condition given, it could be considered impolite.

1. "Laittakaa palautusosoite kirjekuoreen." -- "Please put a return address on the envelope."
2.  "Laittaisitko palautusosoitteen kirjekuoreen." -- "Would you please put a return address on the envelope."
3. "Laittaisitteko palautusosoitteen kirjekuoreen." -- (same as #2, but refers to "te" rather than "sinä")
4. "Voisitteko laittaa palautusosoitteen kirjekuoreen. -- "Could you please put a return address on the envelope."

The translations above are only approximate.
"Laittaisitteko" usually is considered more polite (and more formal) than "laittaisitko".



Gavril said:


> - Ehkä hölmö kysymys, mutta mitä tarkoittaisi _panna osoite kirjekuorelle_?


The expression would be sensible if you already had the address written (or printed) on, for instance, a slip of paper, a piece of adhesive tape, or a sticker. The expression "laittaa/panna osoite kirjekuorelle" (or "laittaa/panna osoite kirjekuoren päälle" -- this has a similar meaning) then could be used for the act of placing the sticker (and anything else, for that matter) on the envelope. (Glueing it or making it adhere to the envelope isn't necessarily implied.)



Gavril said:


> Panna osoite kirjekuoren viereen?


This I think wouldn't be a correct alternative for "panna osoite kirjekuorelle".


----------

